# Querkle~ From the Beginning



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I have to recycle parts of this story but when we get to the documentation part it will be all live. This is a really cool article I wrote with some great reference material.
Instead of starting at germinating some seeds we will go all the way back to me finding the mother strain.


_The Color Purple
By Subcool

Purple Cannabis is all the rage in the Nocal clubs and it is highly sought after by both consumers and producers, lets explore this phenomenon and learn some things about Cannabis and Color. Do we see any great demand for purple today? Not in normal things because theyre readily available but when it comes to Purple Pot its another story.
Cannabis floral clusters are basically green, but changes may take place later in the season, which alter the color to include various shades. The intense green of chlorophyll usually hides the color of accessory pigments, Chlorophyll starts to loose its vibrant green color late in the season and anthocyanin pigments also contained in the tissues are uncovered and the amazing colors are produced at this time. Purple, resulting from anthocyanin accumulation, is extremely common in Cannabis, this color modification is usually triggered by seasonal change, and also can be influenced indoor by a temperature drop of between 20-30 degrees_

_This does not mean, however, that Purple is controlled by environment alone and it can be passed on genetically. For purple color to develop upon maturation, a strain must have the genetically controlled metabolic potential to make anthocyanin pigments and be responsiveness to environmental change such as cold nighttime temps. This means a strain can have the genetic potential to change color but if conditions never exist you may never know it. I have grown Jacks Cleaner for a long time and when I moved west and it found some dramatically cooler temps I got a nice maroon/ purple coloring at maturity._
_There are other pigments that effect the color of mature cannabis for example Carotenoid is largely responsible for the yellow, orange, red, and brown colors in buds. I find this effect is much easier to accomplish in Organics and soil but in order to really call a strain Purple it needs to have more than colored outer leaves and the inner buds need to actually be Purple.


One aspect that I also find interesting is the purple potency debate, for those that have collected a few plants that produce Purple buds under any conditions like certain Black Russian phenotypes we have noticed something that seems to be consistent. When growing out females of a hybrid that have both color females and non colored females the colored one seems to always be less potent.

 This doesnt mean I havent smoked great Purple weed,I just find it a rarity.

My friends grows a local Purple Urkle Clone that taste out of this world. It is a clone only strain that originated in Northern California It may be one of the better tasting Purple strains around and its purple to the center of the cola, every single part of the plant is purple. I would give the high intensity an 8 very enjoyable, something I might keep around and so far the one I like the most. After an afternoon session I determined its main attraction is the lip smacking Grape/Lavender taste of the smoke. 

The Purps and Mendo Purps are both rumored to be good but I wasnt impressed with  the first Mendo I sampled, it didnt taste at all grapey or berry like I may have been a poor sample though. We also sampled many strains in Amsterdam with color but none stood out. There are so many Purple cuts in California its hard to really know what any one really is but I recently smoked a Sputnik 2 female with nice outer purple that kicked my *** in about 3 hits. Recently Badboy gained a cut of a strain called Purple Helmet he says its very good and is currently growing her out. Double Purple Doja a creation of TGA knocks me on my *** but I still would not place it in a league with an Apollo 13 or something like OG Kush.
Other Northern California Strains:

Granddaddy purple, Godfather purple, Super Purple Kush, Gods Gift, Urkle, Purple Midnight, Purple Rainbow, Purple Princess, Purple Fire, Purple Cream, Purple Rainbow, Lavender, Purple Friday, Purple Magic, Ray's Purple. Most of these can be found in the clubs but they could all be a few strains grown by different people with jazzed up names.
I cant confirm it but many people think Urkle and Lavender are the same cutting.
 We continue to explore this paradox of color and potency. I recently sampled some very Berry Surprise and while it looked amazing I didnt even finish sample it just had no real taste other than burning. For now we are growing the Lavender and crossing her with certain males to establish what traits she will pass on.

Lets look at ways to maximize coloring in your garden. 

The first trick to inducing some good color change is what I like to call the fade this is when using an organic soil mix you achieve the perfect balance of N-P-K allowing the plant to use up all the available nitrogen and start loosing its Chlorophyll and the colored pigments are allowed to bleed through as the green fades. This can be achieved I am sure in Hydro as well but plants react so fast and absorb so well in water that its more normal for a hydro plant to be green and vibrant that multi colored like in soil organics.

The second thing that can really make a huge difference is a large temperature swing between day time and night time temps. The nice thing is with a simple A/c unit and a well built bud room its pretty easy to chill a 12x12 room to 60 degrees year round. That same room running 3000 watts will have a day time temperature of between 80-85 degrees making a 25 degree temperature swing. This will easily unlock that fall color hidden inside a strain provided the genetic coding is also there. I have to say from experience its a trait of a large percentage of Cannabis that I have grown. Bringing in outside air in colder climates can also be helpful in adding some color as well as keeping bugs in check and a bud room can stand bitter cold if your not worried about reservoir temps.

Last proper application of nutrients is very important if you jack up the N far into bud your not going to see this fading and you may even effect the taste I have found plants that faded to early actually tasted sweeter but then you hurt your yields. Using a good catalyst can also help a lot as the citric acid and sugars seem to speed up the maturation process I currently use sweet leaf at week 4 and week 6. There are many good products and many old timers even make up there own using cane sugar and citric acid but I think the big companies have better research to support there recipes._


Ok so if you read all that you should have learned something.
This is the bud that came to me as Lavender which I later confirmed is actually Urkle A Cutting was acquired lets find out about that in the next segment.


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I find it hard to believe a collector like me missed Urkle so many years. I really love smoking her and the flavor is one of my new favorites along side Space Queen. I have reported difficulty in finding a purple strain I feel is potent enough along with having the flavor to go along with the looks. Well we found it in this Northern California cross called Urkle. Like they say..."Up on a Hill above Garberville"... eludes to its origin and I have verified the cutting by growth pattern, smell and talking with others that have grown her for years and also feel she is special. She is easy to spot not only for her amazing flavor and looks but how show she grows. We joke a slow driver is an Urkle and I have actually called someone an Urkle. She is so slow she requires a good bit of additional vegetive time to compete with taller faster strains. She also has a plentiful amount of huge fan leaves that have to be removed some to allow any light at all to reach the lower buds.
I landed a cutting and we proceeded to bud her out 
Lets watch Momma Go


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I just sat back and watched as some amazing coloring took place.


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

The harvested Buds were just amazing and the cat who passed me the clone kept asking me to cross it with Space Dude but we actually hesitated for a good year as I was reluctant to work with a Purple plant again just to try and create purple plant bearing seeds. In the end I gave in to pressure, that story is coming up


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I used my staggering method and budded the Urkle mom for 8 days before budding the male and that gives us a breeding window of about 21-24 days.

Here is shots of Urkle and Space Dude at like day 20 of budding.

This male plant may have been found in just 10 started seeds but IMO its one of the most valuable breeding plants I have ever worked with, you could cross this hombre with a turnip and get dank!


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I may be in your face guys but I don't see anyone else going this deep exposing what and how they do what they do. I love this stuff and to me growing out the  hybrids or polys or what ever you want to call them is my art form.
 Just wait till you see what this simple act created.


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a week later you can see the pistils have turned hard indicating seed making has started.


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

These are some of my favorite seeded plant pictures as the contrast is just wicked.

*Is this cool or is it just me????*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2010)

> She is so slow she requires a good bit of additional vegetive time to compete with taller faster strains. She also has a plentiful amount of huge fan leaves that have to be removed some to allow any light at all to reach the lower buds.



It is my understanding and practice to never remove sun leaves because they are the "powerhouses' of the plant. By removing to allow light to "the buds" due you actually mean the sun leaf at the lower bud site and not the bud itself?


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok so if your done drooling I better get started cracking some Querkle seeds huh?


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It is my understanding and practice to never remove sun leaves because they are the "powerhouses' of the plant. By removing to allow light to "the buds" due you actually mean the sun leaf at the lower bud site and not the bud itself?




Felt that way myself for many years bro but its wrong IMO. Certainly you can't remove to many fan/sun leaves but some plants can loose as many as 25% with not only no yield loss but a yield increase. Urkle fans shade all the lowers and if there shaded they wont swell. If a plant has really tight internodal I trim em up allowing light down.

I saw a med grower remove ALL the fan leaves from his JC2 and he got huge yields I want to do some experimenting when I have time on this very subject.


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

Time to do some work so we get em germinated and then we transplant em.
I was seeing some Purple shading and I got excited maybe it was just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I got one SQ dom and one Urkle Dom and I dont really have a huge collection of pics at this stage I guess I was busy writing but none the less you can totally see some purple at day 36


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

By Day 43 I was just overwelmed with excitement this stuff smelled incredible and there is no doubt the color was coming through but so was more resin and a bit more size and speed. When making a hybrid of an elite female if your finding a plant this good in just 5 seeds you are on track.


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I kept this clone around for a good while and I hated to pass it on but I had to keep urkle to make more and how many plant can you keep ya know?

So what do ya think?


I'd dig some feed back about now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2010)

Very,very nice Bro.:hubba: Its great to see a brother who has turned his love for growing,,into an art.


----------



## todoobie (Mar 11, 2010)

nice very nice, thanks


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I asked one of my good medical growers to run 20 querkles so that I could find a male to work with. Moving to fast for ya? You see there is no such thing as an Urkle male and since I do not believe in reversing sex this is how I create a line to breed with. Now I just have to wade through all this damn purple reefer.:holysheep:


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

Want to meet the males?

It took about 6 months to pick the one we were looking for. Smell and structure have a huge bearing but there are so many factors I concider but in the end the one with the freaking pink pollen and the merlot smell just happened to be the one I had picked on the day I took these pics based on stem rub and my spidy since telling me he was the one.

Pollen Chucker or not this takes a good bit of work and loads of dedication.

Want to meet the male we choose?

Sub


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Massive cool! She's gorgeous! What are the charachteristics you look fer in a male? You got a beautiful thumb brother!


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

It took some time to eliminate each one, we named them Doc, Dopey, and Droopy and in the end Doc was the most Urkle dominant in the traits he passed on. This male was tested by back crossing to the Urkle and then we grew out a test line we temporarily tagged "Double Urkle".

Would you like to here how that test went?


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Yup!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 11, 2010)

another great thread subcool! i absolutely seeing new threads with your name on em. great read!


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

So at first I was only doing this to see what would happen so we loaded up a Urk and did some weird in family breeding just to see what would happen.

Dammit More Purple


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks to FDXMPT for these amazing shots

This strain later became Deep Purple


But thats another story...
 

Smoke em if ya got em!

Sub


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Tell us more!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 11, 2010)

so when are you going to teach a college course at the TGA university?


----------



## subcool (Mar 11, 2010)

I asked for a teaching forum but I was shot down 
I have a nice one started at the sister site though.

I will tell mote stories about Doc later lights on work to do.
Thanks for sharing this time with me guys.

Sub


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 11, 2010)

thank you for sharing your time with us!


----------



## warfish (Mar 11, 2010)

I will be dropping 10 Querkle beans in 1-2 weeks.  One thing I tend to do is research out as much info on a strain as I can before I begin.  
So needless to say this thread is looking to be a goldmine of info for me  
Thank you subcool!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2010)

I love hearing the history of strains, especially when it comes with killer pics in an organized time-line. Stoners need good visuals, lol. Great work sub, keep them coming. 
benny votes for more black tw and chernobyl porn.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Mar 12, 2010)

*drools* awesome budporn Sub. its great that you do this for your strains, when i get the funds(rough times atm) ima definately order that querkle & and maybe checkout that deep purp. 
                            thanks!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice Job Sub 
I see that you and your new grow room addition are both working wonders.....very very nice!!! I still get a good chuckle when I think back to your contractor BUTT CRACK CONST..... LOL!!!
Anyway LOOKS VERY YUMMMMMMMY SUB....I could swear that my bong moved it's self a little closer to the screen while I was looking at those bud pics??? 
I recently came accross a NCAL purp strain that looks very simular to your buds. It was being labled as Night Shadow??? I was so impressed with this strain that I made several trips down to NCAL and spent several very stoned days hanging around in the hills to finnally obtain some clones to it. 
I'd be happy to spend a few more nights in my truck for some of your cuts......just kiding.... LOL???
Thanks as always for sharing with us......YOU THE MAN!!!
And Thanks Again For All Of Your Threads/Journals/Book, I have been inspired by them all and I have put good use to your grow room plans and your soil mix. I have to say between you and this site I was able to do an amazing first grow. Thanks!!!
I can't wait to see what you do next!!!
BIG FAN!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks sub, all your hard work is greatly appreciated from this new grower.  I really appreciate you taking the time and posting all this info with pics.  I love it.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

oh my god! gatta find some of those beans.


----------



## subcool (Mar 12, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> Perhaps as the breeder of querkle you can explain why when I grew out 10 seeds on this site in a grow journal, not 1 of those seeds looked anything like your pictures? It was not purple, did not show any evidence of urkle in any of the 10 seeds? How accurate are your descriptions when what you say, isn't what the proof shows? It was considerablly less than dank.




My response is simple.
You wernt growing tga seeds IMO I have seen maybe 100 Querkle grows all with the same results. I have seen rooms full of the same pheno from seed.
Its pretty obvious that I got great results without even trying hard when I ran em and I have never had a complaint from querkle. The results shown here are just what we saw when we cracked the seeds this isnt smoke and mirrors.
Id check my seed source if I were you 

Sub


----------



## subcool (Mar 12, 2010)

I would suggest you not run any more of my gear them umbra I have links myself thousands of em as well as awards around the world. It obvious youve had some bad luck with my gear and youd be silly to ever trust me again.
You are however is a very small minority as Jillybean is our biggest seller and most adored strain. 

I can't keep querkle in stock so let someone else have a chance..

Sub


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2010)

Sub, it may be more of a supplier making their own seed packs and using your name. A buddy ordered 2 packs of Space Queen and the seeds looked completely different.


----------



## subcool (Mar 12, 2010)

Breedbay was a solid distributor only BCbud played games as far as I know.
Look I pour my heart out on this stuff I aint faking it when one person tells me he got poor results and 200 say best stuff ever what am I supposed to think.

I have maybe 100 threads on Querkle showing the same urkle pheno over and over and I showed first hand the results from me cracking 5 seeds.
Why he did not experience this I cant guess.
What I can say is if hes really tried two of my strains and got poor results look elsewhere and I am not being rude when I say this just honest.

Sub


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

i can see both sides....these supplyers place breeders seeds in whatever packaging they want. i can see people at the 'warehouses" making mistakes when packaging seeds.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2010)

Time to get on phone and find out who he ordered seeds from? That is a down fall of someone else selling your hard work, they can pad their bottom line with your name and you never know the difference.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 12, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> Felt that way myself for many years bro but its wrong IMO. Certainly you can't remove to many fan/sun leaves but some plants can loose as many as 25% with not only no yield loss but a yield increase. Urkle fans shade all the lowers and if there shaded they wont swell. If a plant has really tight internodal I trim em up allowing light down.
> 
> I saw a med grower remove ALL the fan leaves from his JC2 and he got huge yields I want to do some experimenting when I have time on this very subject.


 
I've also removed almost all fan leaves off my budding crop... and not experienced what I consider a loss...* but only if they are already yellowed (dieing)...* there's still an abundance of sun-leaves present all around the buds to pick up the slack of any older, fan-leaves removed to allow light to get at the buds... which has a greater effect on yield than leaving the dead and/or dieing leaves on...

if it's still green and healthy... *leave it on...* but if it's already faded and dieing...

but... then again... I'm not some big-time breeder... whatdu I know?....:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 12, 2010)

oh... and hey, sub... would you like me to edit yer thread for you?

... ooops, sorry... forgot... u r the writer here... not me....


----------



## subcool (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I have an editor his names Ed, but he dont work online 

Sub


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 12, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> My response is simple.
> You wernt growing tga seeds IMO I have seen maybe 100 Querkle grows all with the same results. I have seen rooms full of the same pheno from seed.
> Its pretty obvious that I got great results without even trying hard when I ran em and I have never had a complaint from querkle. The results shown here are just what we saw when we cracked the seeds this isnt smoke and mirrors.
> Id check my seed source if I were you
> ...


 
we're gunna find out, sub... I've got a pack from BreedBay in my stash... think I'll put them down and find out myself...
but uhhh... I don't think Pistils is a crook... I consider him a friend... and trust him, and his site... even though I'm banned there for some screwed-up reason....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 12, 2010)

I just put some Querkle in the dirt last night.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2010)

Talked to buddy and it was Bbay that he got seeds from stick-on labels on baggie of seeds.


----------



## subcool (Mar 12, 2010)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> we're gunna find out, sub... I've got a pack from BreedBay in my stash... think I'll put them down and find out myself...
> but uhhh... I don't think Pistils is a crook... I consider him a friend... and trust him, and his site... even though I'm banned there for some screwed-up reason....


I clearly stated Breedbay can be trusted 100%
They dont play games with genetics.

Pistils is a very honest person.

Sub


----------



## Irish (Mar 12, 2010)

i remember Umbras Querkle grow. i watched it close, as i do all his grows. this was not due to grower error, because simply put, the man can bring the dank...

now we have another master grower here, BBP, that is at the top of his game, popping these...

these are two highly respected, knowledgeable growers, that i have high respect towards. there is something for every grower to learn from, when either of these guys plant a seed...

seed vendors are human too, and occasionally make a mistake. the norm would call for them to sell these mix ups as a mixed selection. something happened with Umbras beans, whether it was indeed a mix up, or not. i think good PR would be to offer a comparison pack...

sorry guys. i tend to ramble, as you know, when i'm medicated well. i'll keep my feelings on this in reserve, until brother BBP's Querkle come in...

hey now, go plant a seed. onward, and dankward...


----------



## subcool (Mar 12, 2010)

I am slightly handycapped here by site rules or I would have already sent Umbra multiple replacements.
I am also not trying to be rude at all and I am positive Umbra is shooting straight with his results. 
I am also telling the truth when I say I have hundreds of positive results from this strain in fact I am actually surprized by his results. 
When I do a thread its the real deal and the results I get are fact not fiction I am not faking things or photo shopping results I simply dont have the time.

My comment about being out of querkle was kind of smart *** but also true its a very loved strain and why Umbra got such poor results is just beyond me. Urkle grows slowly and makes less seeds than most other plants and I am always out of stock.
I dont have a magic machine that picks only great seeds I started 5 out of a jar of thousands and I posted the results.

When I said dont run any more of my gear it may have sounded rude but it was from the heart bud I cant change your mind hell id be pissed if I ran two strains of mine with poor results.

The reason I mentioned a mix up was your results are so completely different that I get from 99% of all other Querkle growers and yes it bugs me that I can't explain why

These are pictures posted by Querkle growers from all over the planet that simply started some of my seeds.


----------



## Milo (Mar 12, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY AWESOME! I had to change my underwear! 

TOO COOL!

I wanna be like U when I grow up!


----------



## Dillan (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice thread sub i enjoyed reading in depth about the background of querkle. i just got done running some myself i popped 5 beans and got 2 fems and both were exactly as described. i only took a couple pics of the grow but i could post some during the grow and take a few of the final outcome if u want.


----------



## subcool (Mar 12, 2010)

We would love to see your results!

Sub


----------



## Dillan (Mar 13, 2010)

I wish i took more it was such a pretty plant but i wasn't keeping a gj at the time.


----------



## subcool (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like Querkle bro for sure.
I can tell just from looking it tasted great.
Thanks for showing us some real time results the resin is popping


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 14, 2010)

Another great thread...I got 6 querkles poked up through the dirt a few days ago.  These will have roughly 8 weeks to veg, while my clone run of C99xAK47 flowers out.

I chose to run the Querkles because I already had some Atomic Blueberry Jams going, and thought the 2 indica's would grow more similar, than other choices I could have made.  I've grown the BBJ's before and if I need to I will do training on them to keep an even canopy.

Is 8 weeks veg going to be sufficient Sub?  I read in your book that they do better with an extended veg time...but not really sure how much of an extension they need....lol...If I need to I could veg them longer in my flowering cab once the clone run is done, and before I flip the indica's to 12/12

Again Sub....I never feel like my thanks is enough for all that you do, and continue to do for the mj community, and especially us folks here at MP!  Thanks again for takeing the time to post all this great info!


----------



## subcool (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes 8 weeks is good we have gone out as long as 90 days though to grow monster bushes.

Man I wouldnt know what else to do but talk and teach about my fav plant 

Sub


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> Yes 8 weeks is good we have gone out as long as 90 days though to grow monster bushes.
> 
> Man I wouldnt know what else to do but talk and teach about my fav plant
> 
> Sub


no complaints here sub.


----------



## CaliWizard (Mar 21, 2010)

props. i plan on ordering some querkle beans this week


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice Strain Sub 
Id like to grow this strain in the future


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 13, 2011)

Kind of cool looking back. Does Sub make it around these parts now a days? Think I saw a post a while back that there was an issue?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2011)

I havent seen his post in quite a while. I do plan on getting some of his Pandoras Box and Agent Orange though.


----------

